# Photoshoppin' Friesian Unicorn



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

You did good. Great perspective  I've been working with photoshop for a while there's ALWAYS new things to learn LOL


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

That looks great!

Amazing what can be done with Photo Shop. Too bad they didn't think to use it yesterday over NYC.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Gorgeous!_


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

That looks good!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

iridehorses, i agree with you completely, stupid gov't.

Very neat though..


----------



## lauraa94x (Mar 24, 2009)

wow.. thats amazingg.. 
x


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Whoa. :O

That looks great! I stink with photoshop. It looks very real...cool!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow thats beautiful!!!


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

That's really well done! I especially like the way that the bottom of the legs are lighter. It compliments the snow, makes it look more real.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

How do you get photoshop? Is it free?


----------

